# Airbus to boost A320’s green technology with ‘Sharklet’



## DET63 (Dec 9, 2009)

> Sunday, 15 November 2009, Criselda E. Diala, Dubai
> 
> Airbus on Sunday said it seeks to further enhance the eco-efficiency and payload performance of its A320 fleet model with the launch of the “Sharklet” large wingtip devices.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 9, 2009)

DET63 said:


> > Sunday, 15 November 2009, Criselda E. Diala, Dubai...
> >
> > It has also been designed to increase the aircraft’s revenue payload by about 500 kilograms and *allow an additional 20 passengers on board*. Airbus claims that at $900,000, Sharklet is cheap because it guarantees cost-effectiveness, allowing airlines to save on operating costs and redeem the value within only less than four years of operating the Sharklet-fitted aircraft.


This is how cabins become cattle cars.


----------



## Rumpled (Dec 9, 2009)

Using 500 kilos divided by 20 pax gives us children - the average weight would only be 55 lbs.

Those seem kinda like those little wingtips that came out some years ago, but don't seem as popular on new craft to me.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 9, 2009)

Rumpled said:


> Using 500 kilos divided by 20 pax gives us children - the average weight would only be 55 lbs.
> Those seem kinda like those little wingtips that came out some years ago, but don't seem as popular on new craft to me.


Yes I wondered about the weight calc too. Maybe they're using this opportunity to lose a little legroom throughout the plane and hoping no one will notice.

Ah, maybe this is what's going on. With the sharklets they can increase the take-off weight. So add that in.

Link


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 9, 2009)

These wingtip sharklets are huge compared to what I've seen before.


----------



## tp49 (Dec 9, 2009)

The "sharklets" look a lot like what Boeing has been using on the 737 for the last at least five years or so. Took Airbus awhile to catch up I guess.


----------



## jis (Dec 9, 2009)

tp49 said:


> The "sharklets" look a lot like what Boeing has been using on the 737 for the last at least five years or so. Took Airbus awhile to catch up I guess.


Actually, the winglets added to 737, 757 and 767s were not a Boeing product. They were produced and sold by another company as an add-on. Boeing has only recently decided to include those as original equipment.

But then again, the 747 and the Airbus 330/340 has had pretty large winglets for quite some time.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 9, 2009)

tp49 said:


> The "sharklets" look a lot like what Boeing has been using on the 737 for the last at least five years or so. Took Airbus awhile to catch up I guess.


OK, I managed to look up what Boeing and Airbus are doing. The 737 winglets are 7 or 11 ft long depending on 737 model, the A320 winglet is about the same, but raked a bit more.

Airbus has been playing with these on the 320 since 2006. Boeing definitely got the drop on them. A Seattle company will manufacture both Boeing and Airbus winglets.


----------



## leemell (Dec 9, 2009)

DET63 said:


> > Sunday, 15 November 2009, Criselda E. Diala, Dubai
> >
> > Airbus on Sunday said it seeks to further enhance the eco-efficiency and payload performance of its A320 fleet model with the launch of the “Sharklet” large wingtip devices.
> >
> > ...


 

These are known as Whitcomb winglets, first designed and developed by Richard Whitcomb of NASA (and NACA, NASA's predecessor) in the 50's. Richard died just a couple of months ago, he is also responsible for the area rule fuselage that allows supersonic flight and reduced drag in all aircraft. His worked touched all aircraft.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 14, 2009)

leemell said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > > Sunday, 15 November 2009, Criselda E. Diala, Dubai
> ...


But has it "touched" trains?


----------

